# Terry Bozzio on Touring the World's Largest Tuned Kit



## Daf57 (Aug 26, 2014)

Always been a huge Terry fan, the guy is an amazing drummer. His kit has it's own zip code. *

Zappa Drum Legend Terry Bozzio on Touring the World's Largest Tuned Kit*

Terry Bozzio on Touring the World's Largest Tuned Drum Kit | Rolling Stone


----------



## asher (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Edika (Aug 26, 2014)

That's like having a 20 string guitar, only he can play this kit!


----------



## John Pattison (Dec 23, 2014)

That thing is just.......there are no words! Funny you say only he can play it. Indeed, however I saw an interview with the T. man one time when he was talking about "The Cage" and even he said "maybe someday I'll figure out how to play this thing" What a beast!


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 27, 2014)

My favorite drummer of all time. Yes, huge "missing persons" fan, deal with it


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 29, 2014)

I saw him play that kit when he toured with Jeff Beck some years back and it was a privilege to witness. He's a true artist, no gimickry, just pure creativity.


----------

